# Zahlen zerbröckeln lassen



## oscarinae09 (23. April 2017)

Hallo,
Ich möchte gerne auf meinem Garagentor unsere Hausnummer aufbringen.
Die Zahlen sollen aber wie explodierendes Glas oder wie ein Denkmal das an den Rändern abbröckelt
aussehen.
Kennt jemand ein Turorial oder kann eins erstellen.
Mit Dispersion Aktion habe ich den effekt leider nicht hin bekommen.
Ich hatte schon mal gedacht mit einem Tool Teile von den Zahlen zu schneiden und dann zu verschieben.
Hab aber  nichts gefunden.
Bitte, wenn irgend möglich nicht so kompliziert.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (27. April 2017)

Hi,

also Photoshop bietet einem da nichts Automatisches an.
Entweder Du erstellst die Zahlen mit 3D und lässt diese dort dann zerbröckeln oder DU musst das eben nach alter Retuschemanier erledigen.
Heißt, Teile entfernen und an anderer Stelle wieder einfügen und Dinge nachzeichnen.
Sorry, aber da kann Dir keiner wirklich helfen, denn dass ist einfach Training, Handarbeit und Erfahrung.


----------

